# Trade Penn SSV8500 for bailess SSV6500



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

If anyone is interested I'd trade my Spinfisher V 8500, shows wear but is mechanically perfect, for a bailess 6500. If not I'll keep her and put her on a glory rod, but I just prefer bailess and have a mid rod that needs more drag than my 704z can supply. 

I'll post pics later, I need to strip the old line off of her first. Thanks.


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Close, picked up a really good deal on a new spinning heaver to use while I rebuild my Conventional so she's been respooled and put back into service.


----------

